
Ask HN: Apple iOS “maybe” suggestion on phone numbers - q-base
Does anyone know how Apples feature of suggesting who a number you do not have in your phone book might be? I only thought it was from searching through emails locally.<p>I am a little bit worried seeing a suggestion today. I have a co-worker who&#x27;s number I already have in my phone book who has written a message to me and another colleague whom I do NOT have in my phone book. But it correctly suggested that it might be my colleague.<p>This is on my private phone and I have no email from the one Apple guessed in my inbox, the only thing I have is a LinkedIn request from him, but that does not contain his phone number - so how in hell do they suggest it being him? I only thought it looked locally on my phone, but I cannot in any way see how it should find information on my phone linking that phone number to him.<p>The only way I can find that connection would be if they had it from potentially his iCloud account - but I would hope that they did not transmit that information. Or could he actively had selected to transmit that information?
======
mattl
Did your colleague say their name in the message to you?

~~~
q-base
No he did not. But it also pulled his picture, so he must have somehow set up
iCloud to broadcast those informations I would guess?

~~~
mattl
Oh, iOS 13 has a little icon you can touch at the top to share that info with
the other person. Ask if he did that?

~~~
q-base
Ahh that must be it. I have to ask him at work tomorrow.

